# DRGW Royal Gorge Route



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

I am officially starting my first layout. Not much yet, but starting the bench work with semi modular design in mind. Eventually I hope to model the towns of Florence and Cañon City, Colorado with the Royal Gorge. I feel it to be an ambitious endevor, but I tend to never be easy on myself.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2017)

That's a good start, Shawn. Big trees grow from tiny acorns.  Building modular benchwork is a very good idea. I've moved twice and have been able to reassemble my benchwork into new configurations.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Joe! I hope to have the bench work for the west wall done this week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2017)

I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Great idea about building Modular benchwork. Years ago when I built my layout I built it permanent in a house I thought to be retiring in, I was wrong. So whoever bought the house got a free model railroad. 
Your off to a great start, keep us updated on your progress. If you don't mind me asking, what will be the final size of your layout?


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

A&NRR said:


> Great idea about building Modular benchwork. Years ago when I built my layout I built it permanent in a house I thought to be retiring in, I was wrong. So whoever bought the house got a free model railroad.
> Your off to a great start, keep us updated on your progress. If you don't mind me asking, what will be the final size of your layout?


Yeah I live in an apartment right now so modular is a requirement. The overall size is 12'x13' in a rectangular doughnut shape. The west wall (what you are looking at) is 13'x4' and will have a small yard and a representation of Cañon City. The rest will only be about 2' wide, but I might use 4' for florence.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Awesome, your off to a great start. Most important, have fun.


----------



## slammin (Mar 25, 2016)

Shawn,
I realize in O you need the depth, but with 48" against a wall reaching the back of the module to install scenery, service the track, etc is going to be difficult. Have you had a chance to ride the train thru the Royal Gorge? My wife reserved a trip for us several years ago, in the cab of the F unit. It was a great ride!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

How deep is your layout. From front to back.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

slammin said:


> Shawn,
> I realize in O you need the depth, but with 48" against a wall reaching the back of the module to install scenery, service the track, etc is going to be difficult. Have you had a chance to ride the train thru the Royal Gorge? My wife reserved a trip for us several years ago, in the cab of the F unit. It was a great ride!


Yeah, it will be a total pain. However, there will be a rail yard on the front 2ft or so and the rest will be town. I probably won't ballast that section until the town is done.

Yes, I rode it once. Really cool to see the hanging bridge and the under side of the suspension bridge. That's really neat that you got a cab ride. How did you pull that off?


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

mopac said:


> How deep is your layout. From front to back.


I'm sorry I'm not 100% sure what you mean. It will go around a 13'x12' bedroom. The yard section will be 4' deep, and the sides about 2'. I have not decided what I will do with the last side.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

Got the bench work for the west and north walls.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

An update


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Cool! Making progress. Its always a great feeling to be able to get some track down and trains running, even if its just a few feet.

Mark


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking great, two weeks from today we're heading to Colorado to ride the Durango & Silverton. A late b-day from my wife, lol.
Layouts looking great, running trains for the first time is a great feeling of accomplishment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

Very good progress, Shawn.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

A&NRR said:


> Looking great, two weeks from today we're heading to Colorado to ride the Durango & Silverton. A late b-day from my wife, lol.
> Layouts looking great, running trains for the first time is a great feeling of accomplishment.


Hope you have fun. It's a great trip. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Mark and Joe! First train across the bridge.


----------

